# Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro



## goodlumen (Nov 15, 2012)

I just bought a Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro. Accuracy has been inproving however I always feel the bands are not being pulled back equally. I anchor my draw fingers in the corner of my mouth for consistancy. When I video my technique I notice the upper band arm needs to be moved forward to make a perfect triangle with the pouch. I wish I had the ability to make the one top arm longer by 1/2 inch. This would make my draw symetrical for my style of shooting and aiming. Has anyone else noticed this and made changes to correct this problem.

Paul


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

First, I would like to commend you for making a video to assess your shots! Big supporter of that.

I don't have a slingshot in hand to get a better visualization, but I would imagine you would have to change your anchor... I just can't determine if it would be down to your chin or up to your nose... this should make the triangle that you are trying to acheive.

LGD


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, I've noticed it. One option is not to shoot gangster style. I haven't noticed any negative effects though. It is my most accurate SS.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

A few questions

1. are your bands even when cut?

2. did you clamp them evenly?

3. after clamping them and pulling the pouch enough for even tension is the pouch centered?

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't think it makes any difference. Every extended fork slingshot I've ever seen has this happening. Rubber works in mysterious ways sometimes.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ive noticed when i shoot gangster, over time the top band stretches more that the bottom one, and therefore, becomes uneven . so i just start shooting with the other hand . :rofl: it happens, one wears and stretches more unevenly that the other . in hammer grip, there is more equal pull and tension on both bands . :nerd: ( how wrong am I ? )


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I have never noticed that issue with rubber stretching unevenly ... on the other hand I only shoot bands and those probably break long before such differences can develop.

I test band symmetry on my slingshots by folding the pouch exactly in half so the front edges line up (it is really the attachment points that matter,not the edges, but I assume that the attachments points are exactly the same distance form the edges of the pouch so it boils down to teh same), then I let the slingshot dangle over a flat surface (table) from the pouch with the handle horizontal and the bottom of the handle resting on a paperback book or something. If you lower the slingshot by the bands both fork tips should touch the surface at the same time


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This is a problem with any starshipt that is shot "gangsta". I have drawn a couple really crappy pictures to show this issue. You can see how the bands are drawn to different lengths when pulled to the cheek.

Straight draw:








Cheek Draw:


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

With a finger brace SS shot gansta you can alter the angle of the forks to the horizon, and raise the fork up to the same plane as the draw point. With a starship you cannot do that because it can only rotate from the angle of your shoulder pivot. If you bring the Starship up to pull point level the problem only gets worse, as I show in this pic:


----------



## goodlumen (Nov 15, 2012)

I am 5ft 9in tall and my target is 4ft 6inch off the ground 10 meters away. The wrist rocket pro is designed to be an extention of your arm with the wrist and fore arm brace. If I hold the sling shot at shoulder both forks line up on top of each other and are perpendicular to the floor. If I draw the pouch to the corner of my mouth there is no way for the bands to be pulled equally to make a perfet triangle. I am not sure but this seems to be a problem with all wrist supported sling shots. There should be a way to extend the top fork forward to compensate in my opinion. I was hoping some one else had come up with a solution. I always feel I need to twist the handle downward however the wrist support prevents much movement


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Like I said before, I don't think it causes accuracy problems. But there is only an issue when you shoot it gangsta. If you shoot it with both of the fork tips level with the horizon you don have this problem. I have said this in previous posts, but I wish that someone would make a startship with a rotating fork. That's the only way that the bands would pull evenly on a starship.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It is a condition that experienced with wrist braced extended fork slingshots. One band gets stretched a little more with different elevations. With different elevations though the point of impact changes anyway so it is automatically compensated for by the shooter. There is another Problem with extended forks though and that is stability. As the extension grows the stability gets worse and effects the accuracy. When the arm rest is of a good design it helps minimize this condition. Just as with a hunting bow you can live with these conditions in the field, but need to make adjustments for a target slingshot. For these listed reasons I have limited the extension on my Target Star slingshot to 3 inches, added a bend in the middle of it and added a stabilizer. -- Tex


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Aaron, I have tried a rotating fork and to me it made the stability problem worse. -- Tex


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

This is my solution for a extended fork target slingshot.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

AaronC said:


> I have said this in previous posts, but I wish that someone would make a startship with a rotating fork.


Here is what I want:








The pivot point would have to be an inch or two in front of where the bands attach, so that the tension prevents wobbling of the fork.


----------



## goodlumen (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice pictures Aaron ---You understand and have illustrated the problem perfectly ----Paul


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Some small shocks could prevent swivel fork wobble too. Something like this, just without the springs:
http://www.focalprice.com/YOC48X/2pcs_HSP_108004_Aluminum_Alloy_Shock_Absorber_Set_for_110_RC_Car.html


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

A wider armrest helps in evening up the imbalance between top fork band stretch and bottom fork band stretch. You line up by looking in a mirror to get your hold and then go from there-making a mark on your brace as to where the wrist will lay. It helps! Flatband


----------



## MesquiteFork (Jan 11, 2010)

AaronC,

Tom (BunnyBuster) made me a rotating fork starship a while back. PM me if you can't find the photos. I believe he posted them on this forum when it was completed.

Thanks,
Mesquitefork


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, Ill look for them.

It struck me that using a Wheel Caster, like this, would provide a nice sturdy swivel. Just take the wheel off and use the axle holes to bolt it to a square piece of wood or metal. You could probably just make a Bolt band attachment for a really simple setup.

http://www.amazon.com/Profile-Capacity-Rubber-Wheel-Casters/dp/B004KT4POY/ref=sr_1_30?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1357415921&sr=1-30


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

good information and great pictures!


----------

